# LST vs. Supercropping



## DSS (Dec 3, 2012)

Hey all,

I am not really new to the forum I did have another username but have forgotten it over the years. Equally this is not my first grow, but i did want to get some input on my new venture. I have been looking into some ways that i could maximize my yield without causing too much stress on my plants. After looking into it a little bit I have decided that I want to do a combination of lst and supercropping. I would really appreciate any advice that you guys may have. What have been your experiences with either/or, suggestions, etc. I particularly would be interested in which you guys would do first the lst or suppercropping to get the most yield. How many times would you lst or how many times would you supercrop?

Just to give you a little about my grow op. Its a baby but i got to get back started somewhere. HPS 150 watt
I have two bag seeds which are already growing(didn't think they would even break the seedcase), the rest are in route (waiting to receive that envelope of seeds) but they are Barney's Farm LSD, Lowryder #2 and easyrider, and lastly CH9 vintage '06.

Thanks

DSS


----------



## DSS (Dec 4, 2012)

bump


----------



## Saldaw (Dec 5, 2012)

tried both side by side, supercropping creates nice fat knuckles and sturdy plants, it is very easy to go overboard though which can be solved with duct tape.
LST is much more controlled you can shape the plant exactly how you want it, just dont tie every day cus it will slow growth.

Advice: if you have a small space, LST. if you have a larger space defineatly supercrop


----------



## FranJan (Dec 5, 2012)

I like to think of super-cropping as a long term growth modifier and LSTing as the short term solution. I sometimes LST plants in flowering but would never super-crop in flowering. Just did this yesterday to a Black Widow in veg. By the time it's ready to flower, (three weeks and I'll super-crop it one more time before flowering), it'll be a nice little bouquet ready to shoot out tops. And I luvs me tops . And it's CalCarb btw.


----------



## Stellah (Dec 10, 2012)

DSS said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I am not really new to the forum I did have another username but have forgotten it over the years. Equally this is not my first grow, but i did want to get some input on my new venture. I have been looking into some ways that i could maximize my yield without causing too much stress on my plants. After looking into it a little bit I have decided that I want to do a combination of lst and supercropping. I would really appreciate any advice that you guys may have. What have been your experiences with either/or, suggestions, etc. I particularly would be interested in which you guys would do first the lst or suppercropping to get the most yield. How many times would you lst or how many times would you supercrop?
> 
> ...



Both are excellent ways to farm.....maybe lst'ing takes a little more patience and time.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Dec 14, 2012)

i went through my twisting/crushing the hurd phase a long time ago. the knuckle looks pretty cool but i gave it up. i don't believe it added enough to the yeild to bother with. i just tie them down now.

smokinrav did a real good thread on it a few years back. we both gave it up. 

different strokes eh?


----------

